
Facebook already has a muslim registry, and it should be deleted - bryanrasmussen
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/facebook-should-delete-the-muslim-registry-it-already-has/
======
exodust
Pointless article. Sounds like an idea hatched over breakfast and published
before lunch.

Profile information was supplied voluntarily by people signing up to FB. That
it "might" be used in the future in some way approaching the author's alarmist
views, is not a good reason to go around now demanding deletion of specific
profile information.

~~~
rhizome
Why should they persist it in the first place?

------
sauronlord
We should just remove all markers of ethnicity completely.

I dont feel comfortable with the fact that others may end up building a
database and knowing that I'm polish and make a mean sausage

~~~
undersuit
I don't feel comfortable with many of the lists Facebook is building. I don't
want my ethnicity, job status, or daily updates collected so I do my best not
to participate.

------
jackskell
Aggregated lists lead to discrimination, profiling, and tyranny. Or unwanted
and unsolicited marketing...

Funny how some people are all for gun owners (illegally) being maintained on a
federal register, but ethnic or religious groups, not so much. I have been
discussing this issue with my circle of influence since 1992.

It is illustrative of how some groups would use lists against the individual,
but only bad if it is against their political authoritarian goals. Shoe on the
other foot, and all that.

------
mamon
"They trust me, dumb fucks"

